# see if someone is downloading



## Culke (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have a question, is it possible to check the use of your network. Like check if someone else in your house (with a given ip) is downloading, since my xbox live and msn is slow.

tia,
Culke


----------



## tipstir (May 23, 2005)

Check the Router Logs as it will tell you who's doing what? You can get third party software that can monitor the network. TCPView or Cports both are free tools. www.nirsoft.net


----------



## Culke (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually I mean if someone else on an other computer is using the network (downloading for example)... I live in an appartement and share a connection with the owner of the house below me and want to know if he is downloading or if there is just something wrong about the network because the electricity was was gone for about 2 hours this morning so the router had to be reconnected and maybe there is something wrong about that.... The cable coming from downstairs gives an orange light at my switch which indicated 10Mbits connection.......


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Then yes that would be the problem. Any connection that says 10Mb will make it slow.

This could be either the router has developed a fault, or someone changed the speed of the device. The former would be the likely scenario.


----------



## Culke (Nov 12, 2007)

So you say it can not be that he is downloading?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

rebooting of the router is no big deal, especially after a power outage.

10/100 is the potential for xferring files, not internet and generally not even close to what you'll experience playing games or downloading.

there's only so much bandwidth coming down the pipe and you're sharing the pipe.

you could always spring for your own connection.


----------



## Culke (Nov 12, 2007)

I had no problems for half a year or something. He is over 70 years old and doesn't really use his computer, only for paying bills, little bit of surfing over the internet and playing some card games. I think that a orange light means 10 Mbit on my Compex switch, but im not sure. The connection is actually (shown on the system info tab) is "Bandwidth Up/Down (Kbit/sec): 256 / 4096".


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

maybe someone else is using it, grandkids.

are you paying or just sharing his account?


----------



## Culke (Nov 12, 2007)

I found 4 ip's: one of my computer, one of my laptor and one of my xbox. The other one should be his computer then... What's the difference of paying or not? I pay rent (inclusive).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Either your switch or router is causing the 10Mb connection. You will need to figure out which. If you have access to the router, try connecting your laptop to it to see what connection you get.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Culke said:


> I found 4 ip's: one of my computer, one of my laptor and one of my xbox. The other one should be his computer then... What's the difference of paying or not? I pay rent (inclusive).


i think bear is referring to are you using the connection without permission


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Culke said:


> I found 4 ip's: one of my computer, one of my laptor and one of my xbox. The other one should be his computer then... What's the difference of paying or not? I pay rent (inclusive).


laptop/pc/xbox, you're hogging the bandwidth and are offended if gramps uses his machine.


----------



## Culke (Nov 12, 2007)

No, he knows Im using it. And I can acces the router, he saved the password so I can just log in, but Im not just gonna change things, since it it still his router  Like I said onze logged in it says 256/4096 up/down bandwith... And I plugged the cable comming from downstairs directly into my computer but still some pages wernt loading and msn didnt connect eiter (but I can actually sign in sometimes now).


----------

